# Best Cutter For Soft Grease Blockages....



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Got called out to a large Bar & Grill yesterday. No grease trap & a 160' run of 4" cast. Line was full of soft/tar like grease. Rodded through it 3 times with a doulble bladed 3" grease cutter and twice using a large spring retriever with my Spartan 300 with .55 cable. The first time I brought back about 20 mice. This line wasn't opening. Hooked up a flush bag and line opened right up. I then rodded through it two more times running a lot of water.

What would be the preferred blades and technique to properly open this gummy line using a drum machine ?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I probably would have done the same thing with one exception, we have a smaller jetter, and it definitely would have come into play.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Augers work well in helping to stir up the grease. There are times I find duct taping a rag to the 3" cutter where you have two tufts of the rag sticking out each end that exceeds the diamtor of the pipe by an inch or so. This scours the pipe and helps push the blockage.

If the above does not work I fire up my small electric jetter.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Augers work well in helping to stir up the grease. There are times I find duct taping a rag to the 3" cutter where you have two tufts of the rag sticking out each end that exceeds the diamtor of the pipe by an inch or so. This scours the pipe and helps push the blockage.
> 
> If the above does not work I fire up my small electric jetter.


The rag tied around the cutter head works well...I concur and have used that method with sucess. great post sewerRat:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Using the rag to punch a hole through is a good way but with a line in that condition I would have upsold to jetting for piece of mind....


----------



## Aussieplumber (Aug 12, 2010)

If you can find the $, a High pressure jet machine (jet rodder) will do the job. Been jet rodding one of the worlds biggest food outlets in Australia for about 15 years. And the grease in beyond grease to when I hardens and turn solid. And my 5000psi jet rod with a product call grease release cleans the drains right back.
On a big grease blockage i find the Rigid 1500 useless. The grease just build up behind the cable and does nothing but stir the grease into soup. With the jet rodder in and out in most cases 1/2hour


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Augers work well in helping to stir up the grease. There are times I find duct taping a rag to the 3" cutter where you have two tufts of the rag sticking out each end that exceeds the diamtor of the pipe by an inch or so. This scours the pipe and helps push the blockage.
> 
> If the above does not work I fire up my small electric jetter.


Yep,also if you have a helper with you,you could always open up the man hole in the street to try and hear when you cable actually is passed the stoppage for you could work the cable back and forth to brake loose the blockage


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

When running into heavy grease or sludge I run a pair of paddle blades to stir it up good. When I find the grease or sludge clog is to heavy to be moved by the amount of water in the sewer. I run my blade past the clog stuff in a flush bag in with the cable turn it on and use the machines power feeder to pull the cable back while using the blade to chew up grease and water pressure to force the grease and sludge out of the line.
Works every time when you can't use a jet.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> When running into heavy grease or sludge I run a pair of paddle blades to stir it up good. When I find the grease or sludge clog is to heavy to be moved by the amount of water in the sewer. I run my blade past the clog stuff in a flush bag in with the cable turn it on and use the machines power feeder to pull the cable back while using the blade to chew up grease and water pressure to force the grease and sludge out of the line.
> Works every time when you can't use a jet.



The flush bag seals with the cable in line ? This sounds like it would be a bit harsh on an expensive canvas flush bag ?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

My father used to tape a garden hose to a flat push rod. As you are pushing in the rod with the hose running it will back up once you pass the soft blockage it will stop backing up, so now you will know where to work the stoppage with the ball and end of the hose.

Now do not go out and buy a hand rod if you never used one. You can get yourself into tons of trouble if you do not use it right. I have seen more blown out elbows due to someone with a pushrod not knowing the difference between an elbow and a blockage.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> The flush bag seals with the cable in line ? This sounds like it would be a bit harsh on an expensive canvas flush bag ?


Works just fine. Had my canvas flush bag for over 16 years and did this many times.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> My father used to tape a garden hose to a flat push rod. As you are pushing in the rod with the hose running it will back up once you pass the soft blockage it will stop backing up, so now you will know where to work the stoppage with the ball and end of the hose.
> 
> Now do not go out and buy a hand rod if you never used one. You can get yourself into tons of trouble if you do not use it right. I have seen more blown out elbows due to someone with a pushrod not knowing the difference between an elbow and a blockage.


Ron, I'm glad you posted this because it's so true. The city lends out their push rod to home owners to try to clear their own sewer. Many times I get called in and find they busted the clay thinking it was a clog when they were really smashing an elbow or the inside of the hub or offset.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> Works just fine. Had my canvas flush bag for over 16 years and did this many times.




Something else to add to my bag O' tricks 

You da man :thumbsup:


----------



## bullheadedfish (Feb 29, 2012)

id tie a rag around a wiggler pop it open the id fire up the old harben 17 gpm 3000 psi with a button nozzle then id listen for a bellie:thumbup:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

I found using a drum machine, put on 1side cutter and 1 rotary/ root cutting blade works really well and if you can keep as much head of water on the blockage it will help


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I believe the flush bag is the easiest go to tool for this sort of job. If a water source is not available, I hook flush bag's hose to the nitrogen bottle and give it a blast, if this isn't feasible due to other connections on the drain there is another trick that I use to move pulp that I'd like to share.

Get an mud flap, cut a circle out of it with a hole saw about 3/4" smaller than the pipe you are rodding.


Drill a hole in the center of the circular piece you cut out.

Put a 1.5 inch fender washer on each side of your rubber disc.

Bolt this to your cable chuck just like you would a blade, be sure to use a lock washer with it. 

Using this method, I manually slam the cable into the drain as fast as possible. You'll see when the water drops and then turn the water on a bit to get it flowing.

You can also consider a whip leader attached in front of this plunger if it is needed.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Now I know where all my Rags go !.

I just use my Jet on anything that is long or above 3 inches. We have our own way of using the jet less and getting a better cleaned pipe for a longer period of time. BUT if I did not have a Jet, Cable and FlushBag all the way.


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

cart jetter. faster, more efficient, and happier customers... JMO... but that's not what you asked... :yes:

i could probably get it open w/ an electric rodder, but a cart jet in a 4" line will make short work of it. plus, i have more jetter hose than I do cable.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

BuckeyeBowhunte said:


> cart jetter. faster, more efficient, and happier customers... JMO... but that's not what you asked... :yes:
> 
> i could probably get it open w/ an electric rodder, but a cart jet in a 4" line will make short work of it. plus, i have more jetter hose than I do cable.



This was in a basement/lower level restaurant that was already flooding on the carpet and the blockage was 150' out.

Jetter seems like a pain in the ass to me ???

When I asked this question I was 5 months new to drain cleaning. Thats greener that you are now !


lol :laughing:


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

AssTyme said:


> This was in a basement/lower level restaurant that was already flooding on the carpet and the blockage was 150' out.
> 
> Jetter seems like a pain in the ass to me ???
> 
> ...



didn't see the date. i'm an idiot.

hey, if there carpet is under water anyways, what's another couple gallons??? hahaha:blink:


----------



## maureen (Feb 29, 2012)

no garden hose, that is a cross connection! Wouldn't want to drink that water! Stick with the jetter.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

maureen said:


> no garden hose, that is a cross connection! Wouldn't want to drink that water! Stick with the jetter.


That is why I have a hose just for my jetter,sludge bag, and hand rod. It is not to be used for anything else. Also I do carry a backflow preventer I hook up in-line to prevent a cross connection. 

Tell me if you use a cart jetter, do you have a backlow device in-line with it? If not your just as wrong if not more so than me taping a garden hose to a hand rod. Jetters can put pressure on the inlet side of the pump.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> That is why I have a hose just for my jetter,sludge bag, and hand rod. It is not to be used for anything else. Also I do carry a backflow preventer I hook up in-line to prevent a cross connection.
> 
> Tell me if you use a cart jetter, do you have a backlow device in-line with it? If not your just as wrong if not more so than me taping a garden hose to a hand rod. Jetters can put pressure on the inlet side of the pump.


 Correct me if I'm wrong, not a jetter plumber, is there suppose to be a check valve at the inlet to prevent that from happening?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, not a jetter plumber, is there suppose to be a check valve at the inlet to prevent that from happening?


Ever hear of a check valve failing. But no there is not a check valve at the inlet. The valves in the pump are supposed to prevent any back pressure through the inlet, but a little debris a sticking valve can cause the pressure to spike on the inlet side. Some cart jetters come with a duel check valve with hose connections to use, but the way I read the code, this is not enough protection.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

What sludge bag are you using, or recommending?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Epox said:


> What sludge bag are you using, or recommending?


The canvas bags are the best. They last the longest.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Who sells them, I have the rubber ones and have no complaints and its 4 years old at least but then again I probably don't use it but a couple times a year as I don't do many grease lines.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

^ check eBay type in general drain flusher there's a few to get an idea


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Allan J Coleman sells them, Drain Cables Direct has them, most places that sewer and drain cleaning equipment sells them. I carry a 4" and a 6" canvas bag on my truck. The ones I have are going on 30 years old.


----------

